# Dark is Rising movie



## Talierin (Jul 12, 2007)

Yeaaaaaah, so they're making a movie out of Susan Cooper's Dark is Rising sequence, which is one of my favorite series next to lotr, and basically, it looks like ****. I'm pretty pissed. I don't think I'm even going to go see it. *sigh*

http://www.seekthesigns.com

http://www.movieweb.com/news/48/19848.php


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 12, 2007)

Hmm. . . well, the stupid website won't load on the stupid dial up but the interview one does and. . . what's with the snakes?

Though what really scares me is the list of upcoming movies beneath that lists Jurrasic Park IV.

I haven't heard of the people playing in this one, but that doesn't necessarily mean anything. Big name actors can screw things up as much as TV actors . . . sometimes. 

The screenwriter's credits are what gives me pause. http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0388076/

Says here he wrote something called "Alien Love Triangle???"


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2007)

Well, I'm glad to hear that there are no "green screen" spots, anyway. I hate overblown computer graphics.

I liked this book.

And the screenwriter did write to script for "Trainspotting", so he can't be that bad.

Hopefully they won't botch it. Too much.

EDIT:
Looked it up. It's botched. I won't see it. (Get rid of the Arthurian myth and there's no point, is there?)


----------



## HLGStrider (Jul 27, 2007)

I saw a preview for it the other day which looked special effects heavy and I have to wonder why the kid is now obviously American rather than English, but it didn't look "bad." Still you can't tell much from previews. I'll keep waiting.


----------

